# Herman Witsius on limited atonement and Christ our surety



## Reformed Covenanter (Nov 19, 2019)

... Every true remission of sin is founded on the satisfaction of Christ made for that sin. Christ made satisfaction for no sin that he did not take upon himself. He did not take upon himself any sins save those of the elect. Their persons only did he bear. And in every case in which he made a single debt of a sinner his own by taking it upon himself, in that case he took upon himself the burden of all that sinner’s debts together. ...

For more, see Herman Witsius on limited atonement and Christ our surety.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

